# Diskussionsrunde "Profibus veraltet und wird aussterben"



## Edition35 (4 Dezember 2015)

Tag zusammen,

ich möchte das Thema "Profibus veraltet und wird aussterben" in den Raum werfen. Sicher ein Thema über das bereits schon viel diskutiert wird/wurde.

S7-1200/S7-1500 bieten diesen Bus bekanntlich nicht mehr on-Board. Jedoch was ist der Bus auf Feldebene der Zukunft??? Klar jeder denkt sich jetzt Profinet, was sonst?!?!
Aber aus meiner Sicht hat Profinet aus diversen Gründen im Feld Nachteile. Das PN auch Vorteile hat ist klar. Ich liste nur die Nachteile auf!

1. Jeder Teilnehmer braucht eine IP-Adresse
2. Maschinennetzwerk wird unter Umständen sehr groß und unübersichtlich
3. Bei Einbindung des Maschinennetzes in ein Firmennetz muss die Firma viele Adressen bereitstellen und das Netzwerk überwachen und schützen (Fehlerquelle z.B. Adressenkonflikte)
3. Kein einfacherer Austausch der Geräte, da Adressierung mit PG notwendig!
4. Nicht alle mögliche Teilnehmer haben einen Switch integriert, d.h. teuere Switches (evtl sogar managed Switch) notwendig
5. u.U. enormes IT-Wissen erforderlich
6. Datensicherheit
7. Für einfache Slaves z.B. E/A-Box oder Ventilinsel zu mächtig und teuer!

Was bietet die Zukunft für einfache (dumme) Feldgeräte wie IO-Boxen, Ventilinseln, Drehgeber etc.?!?! IO-Link? CanBus? ....

Bitte korrigiert mich falls ein paar Aussagen nicht korrekt sind!


----------



## norustnotrust (4 Dezember 2015)

Ich finde den Ansatz eigenartig. Du schreibst "Diskussionsrunde" listest aber Nachteile von PN auf. Klingt eher nach "Monoskussionsrunde" zum Thema "Ich mag PN nicht"

Also dann mal zu deinen Punkten:

zu 1.) Auch jeder PB braucht eine Adresse
zu 2.) Wieso soll das bei PN per se schlechter sein als bei PB
zu 3.) Das ist kein Grund, das sicherheitskritische ist die SPS und die wird eingebunden. Ich denke das Szenario dass jemand über deinen FU eindringt ist unwahrscheinlich zumal das AN getrennt sein sollte.
zu 4.) Interessanter Punkt von dem ich nicht weiß ob der wahr ist. Mir ist noch kein PN Teilnehmer ohne Switch unergekommen. Hast du ein Beispiel?
zu 5.) Ich denke das Fachwissen für PB steht dem zu PN in nichts nach
zu 6.) Inwiefern? Ethernetnetze ermöglichen zumindest eine Sicherung im Gegensatzzu PB Netzen
zu 7.) Mach doh mal ein Beispiel. Von SIEMENS z.B. wird PB bald teurer sein als PN

Wenn du PN nicht magst dann ist das deine persönliche Meinung. Aus meiner Erfahrung kann ich nur sagen dass wenige PB Installation korrekt ausgeführt werden. Hänge dich mal mit einem PB Tester in ein Netz und schau dir das an und vermutlich wrd dir das Grausen kommen. PB hat halt viele Fehler verziehen, von dem her finde ich PN sogar etwas besser. Außerdem wird alles was Ethernet ist tausendmal mehr hergestellt und entwickelt als PB von daher halte ich Ethernet basierte Bussystem von Grund auf für technisch solide Sachen. Nachdem wir aus IBN Gründen sowieso schon in jeden Schrank ein Ethernat Kabel gezogen haben erleichtert uns PN also sogar die Arbeit ein bißchen.

Für Dumme Feldgeräte gibt es entweder andere Bussysteme wobei ich eher an IO-Link und ASi denke als an Canbus der ja imho nicht die erste Wahl bei Automation ist (außer du hast Rockwellzeug, da ist ja  Devicenet lange einStandardbus gewesen). Ich denke aber dass der Preis für PN Anschaltungen so lange sinken wird bis alles mehr oder weniger auf PN verfügbar ist.


----------



## Blockmove (4 Dezember 2015)

Zu 1
Adresse brauchst du auch bei Profibus.
Bei Profinet gibt es zur IP auch noch einen Namen und eine Nummer.

Zu 2
Ich sehr hier keinen Unterschied zu Profibus. Bei allen Feldbusse ist eine Doku der Topologie sehr wichtig.

Zu 3
Automatische Adressierung gibt es bei Profinet. Es muss nur die Topologie eingetragen werden und die Teilnehmer Nachbarschafterkennung unterstützen.

Zu 4
Ich verwende generell managed Switche

Zu 5
Basiswissen reicht eigentlich.

Zu 6
Stimmt

Zu 7
Zu mächtig finde ich nicht. Zu teuer stimmt schon.


Ich sehr Vorteile in der Kombi IO-Link - Profinet

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Edition35 (4 Dezember 2015)

Danke für die schnelle und kritische Antwort(en)! Ja ist mir auch aufgefallen, dass das Thema nicht ganz passend ist. Sorry 

Im Gegenteil ich finde sogar Profinet eine super Sache, wenn es um die Anbindung von intelligenten Teilnehmern wie z.B. Frequenzumrichter, Servocontroller, HMI, Kamerasysteme... geht.
Vorallem bzgl. Fernwartung!!!

1. Ja aber die Adresse direkt hardwaremäßig am Gerät einstellbar und somit leicht austauschbar/integrierbar!
2. Da dumme und intelligente Geräte im Netzwerk und ggf. mit weiteren Netzwerken vernetzt (Firmennetz)
3. Mir gehts nicht darum das jemand eindringt sondern das unbeabsichtigt Konflikte entstehen was zur Gefahr von Mensch und Maschine führen kann! Bsp: Ich gehe zum Kunden und stöppsle mich ein in eine Anlage die mit anderen Anlagen vernetzt ist. Ich habe eine IP-Adresse welche bereits im Netzwerk vergeben ist. Das Gerät mit der gleichen IP funktioniert nicht mehr!!! Ich spreche aus Erfahrung...habe schon eine Produktion still gelegt und der ITler hat den halben Tag gebraucht bis er mich ausfindig machen konnte!!!
4. Ist wahr z.B. ein Barcode-Scanner, diverse Visionsensoren, Feldbussklemme z.B. von Beckhoff und Co.
5. Ist klar jedoch brauche grob gesagt nur eine Adresse und eine Baudrade. Ich meine bezüglich Einbindung ins Firmennetz, Fernwartung, Firewalls, Portfreigaben, Portforwarding etc.
6. Ja aber da pfuscht in der Regel keiner dran rum (autarges Maschinennetz)
7. Das zum Thema!!!

Das die Physik von Profinet besser ist als ein Coaxkabel steht ausser Frage!

IO-Link bietet keine Alternative, da nur Sterntopologie und bestimmt nicht Leistungsfähig genug!
ASi gefällt mir nicht und ich glaube nicht das es Drehgeber oder Ventilinseln mit ASi-Anbindung gibt, bzw. ist nicht gängig!!! Wirklich flink ist es soweit ich weiß auch nicht!

Ich glaube einfach, dass Profibus so schnell nicht aussterben kann, da aus meiner Sicht keine Alternative gibt und auch keine in Aussicht ist!


----------



## Edition35 (4 Dezember 2015)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Zu 1
> Adresse brauchst du auch bei Profibus.
> Bei Profinet gibt es zur IP auch noch einen Namen und eine Nummer.
> 
> ...



Managed Switches vom großen S sind unfassbar teuer. Bsp. Gigabitswitch 5 Ports sagenhafte 1500€

Kannst du mir das mit der automatischen Adressierung erläutern?? Woher bekommt es die Adresse und anhand von was? Gerätename? MAC?


----------



## Blockmove (4 Dezember 2015)

@Edison

Ich seh ehrlich gesagt die Probleme mehr bei dir als bei Profinet.
Nur weil Profinet auf Ethernet basiert heißt das nicht, dass man alles irgendwie zusammen stecken darf. Eine Trennung von Maschinennetz und Firmennetz sollte eigentlich selbstverständlich sein.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Edition35 (4 Dezember 2015)

Danke! *ROFL*

Bin ich auch der Meinung! Manche hingegen sind da anderer Meinung z.B. das man sich eine zusätzliche CP oder ein VPN-Modem zur Fernwartung sparen kann :x

Würdest du einen Absolutwert-Drehgeber über Profinet anbinden??? Eher über digitale Eingänge (Greycode, binär) aber man will ja Konfiguarionsmöglichkeiten haben und Verdrahtungsaufwand reduzieren.

Das größte Problem sehe ich bei Profinet beim austauschen der Geräte. Kann ich einen Drehgeber mit PN austauschen ohne das eine Adressierung + vergeben eines Gerätenamens mit einem PG notwendig ist??
Falls nicht ist es doch shit!!! Vorallem für die Instandhalter!!!
Bitte belehrt mich des besseren, wenn ich falsch liege!


----------



## Blockmove (4 Dezember 2015)

Edition35 schrieb:


> Managed Switches vom großen S sind unfassbar teuer. Bsp. Gigabitswitch 5 Ports sagenhafte 1500€
> 
> Kannst du mir das mit der automatischen Adressierung erläutern?? Woher bekommt es die Adresse und anhand von was? Gerätename? MAC?



Was willst du mit Gigabit bei Profinet ... Profinet arbeitet mit 100MBit.
Die Scalance X200 sind managed und werden über das normale Step7 konfiguriert.
Die Adressierung erfolgt über die Position des Teilnehmers im Netzwerk. Du musst nur die Topologie in den Profinet-Einstellungen eintragen

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Blockmove (4 Dezember 2015)

Ich hab keine Probleme mit Profinet-Absolutgebern.
Für Antriebe ist u.U. ein eigenes Netzwerk sinnvoll.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Edition35 (4 Dezember 2015)

Wir haben z.B. VisionSysteme vom großen C im Einsatz. Die nutzen gerne Gigabit zum speichern/aufzeichnen von Bildern! Was mit PN IO Kommunikation direkt nichts zu tun hat!


----------



## Edition35 (4 Dezember 2015)

OK, das mit der automatischen Adressierung muss ich mir mal anschauen! Kann ich da sagen welche Adresse, Name, etc. der Teilnehmer bekommen soll? Oder läuft das wie bei einem DHCP und automatischer Zuweisung ab?? Muss ich Netpro mehrere Netze erzeugen oder wie kann ich dort die Topologie aufbauen?


----------



## erdmann (4 Dezember 2015)

Hallo,

das könnte noch eine interessante Diskussionsrunde werden.
Ich sehe Profibus nicht als veraltet oder zum Aussterben verurteilt.
Profibus (heute nur noch als -DP verwendet) ist ein technisch recht simpler Feldbus, 
kein komplexes Kommunikationsnetzwerk.
Profinet dagegen ist eine Kombination verschiedener über Ethernet nutzbarer Protokolle, unter anderem 
auch ein Feldbusprotokoll.

S7-1500: Die grösseren CPUs ab 1516 haben auch DP on Board, für die kleineren ist DP als CP nachrüstbar.

1. Busadresse - wir bei beiden benötigt
    PB: Max. 126 Adressen möglich; PN: Max. ~2^32 Adressen möglich
2. Maschinennetzwerk gross und unübersichtlich
    Weder bei PB noch bei PN knotet man alles zusammen.
    Jede Maschine hat ihr eigenes Netz.
3. Ein Maschinennetz wird nicht mit einem Firmennetz verbunden. 
    IT- Spezialisten haben in einem Maschinennetz nichts zu suchen.
3. Bei den meisten Baugruppen Vorteil für PB: Baugruppentausch mit Schraubendreher möglich.
4. Integrierter Switch: Kann bei PN zum Aufbau einer Linienstruktur dienen.
    Nachteil PN: Fällt in Linie ein Teilnehmer aus, ist der Rest dahinter auch getrennt. Dafür kann aber 
    Ring mit MRP verwendet werden.
5. IT-Wissen ist nicht mit PN verknüft, eher komplementär.
6. Datensicherheit ist ei.ne Frage der Sichtweise:
    PB ist sicherlich als für Hacker uninteressant anzusehen, da physikalisch und logisch abgeschottet.
    PN mit Internet verbunden kann als fragwürdig betrachtet werden.
7. Weder PN noch PB können mit "kleinen" Microcontrollerchips ala 8051, 68HC11, Atmel verarbeitet werden.
    Für PB stehen einige Chips aus dem Hause Siemens zur Verfügung, die mit "kleinen" oder auch grösseren 
    Microcontrollern kombiniert 
    werden können oder auch standalone als dumme Feldgeräte eingesetzt werden können.
    In diesem Einsatzbereich wird PB sicherlich nicht durch PN ersetzt.

Kostenstruktur:
Dazu muss man sich je nach Anlagenstruktur, räumlicher Ausdehnung und weiterer Anforderungen die Kosten der 
einzusetzenden Komponenten gegenüberstellen:

Anschaltung auf PC:
 - PN: Ethernet integriert, ggf erweiterbar als PCI(ff) oder USB <50€
- PB: als Simatic-CP oder z.B. Softing Fieldgate >1000€

Glasfaser aufgrund Gebäudetrennung oder Leitungslänge o.ä.:
- PN: Mediaconverter entweder standalone (z.B. Allied Telesys) 2x <100€ oder als Modul im Switch integriert
- PB: Converter (z.B. Hirschmann OZD-Profi) 2x >1000€

Anschlusstechnik:
- PN: RJ45 Steckverbinder für 4 Aderpaare
- PB: DB9 oder M12 Steckverbinder für 1 Aderpaar

...
Funk (Mobiler Einsatz)

Wenn man sich dazu noch im Bereich GAMP bewegt, sind weitere Faktoren zu berücksichtigen.

mfg
Erdmann


----------



## MSB (4 Dezember 2015)

Edition35 schrieb:


> Das größte Problem sehe ich bei Profinet beim austauschen der Geräte. Kann ich einen Drehgeber mit PN austauschen ohne das eine Adressierung + vergeben eines Gerätenamens mit einem PG notwendig ist??
> Falls nicht ist es doch shit!!! Vorallem für die Instandhalter!!!
> Bitte belehrt mich des besseren, wenn ich falsch liege!


Also dann belehren wir dich mal, bei PN kann eine Topologie hinterlegt werden, so das denn ordentlich gemacht ist, nimmst du den alten Geber, steckst ihn ab, steckst einen neuen an, wenige Sekunden später ... fertig.
Es entfällt also selbst das einstellen von irgendwelchen DIP oder Drehschaltern, Ausnahme natürlich wenn es das alte Gerät in der Form nicht mehr gibt, aber das ist Alltagskram im Sinne von die gleiche Problematik wie bei Profibus.

Dein Punkt 2:
Wer ein PN-Netz einfach so aufs Firmennetz hängt, hat sowieso irgendwas nicht wirklich begriffen.
Für die Anbindung ans Firmennetz gibst dann entweder CPs, oder CPUs mit 2 getrennten Ethernet-Schnittstellen, oder noch die Scalance S-Sachen (= Hardware-Firewall).
Und ja, es ist auch klar, das jeder ITler in Ohnmacht fällt, wenn du mal eben ein paar dutzend feste IP-Adressen im Firmennetz benötigst, aber dafür gibt es ja wie eine Zeile vorgeschrieben Lösungen.
Folge ist dann das dem ITler das PN-Netzwerk im Grunde genommen vollkommen egal ist, da nur Maschinenintern.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (4 Dezember 2015)

Bei den Vipa SLIO Profinet Geräten lässt sich der Gerätename optional über DIP-Schalter konfigurieren. Der Name setzt sich dann aus einem festen Bestandteil + DIP-Nummer zusammen. Ich hatte diese Geräte letztens das erste Mal im Einsatz und habe das direkt genutzt. Somit wäre ein Austausch ohne PG möglich. Einziger Nachteil ist, dass trotz 8 DIP-Schaltern nur 7 für den Namen benutzt werden. IP-Adresse zuweisen muss man aber trotzdem noch wenn man das benötigt.


----------



## Edition35 (4 Dezember 2015)

Danke! Nun bin ich schlauer!

@MSB
Wenn ich einen zusätzlichen CP einsetze und dieser mit dem Firmennetzwerk verbunden ist und der Kunde mir einen VPN-Tunnel bereitstellt. Kann ich mich dann mit dem Starter auf einen G120C, welcher am PN hängt verbinden und fernwarten??

_"Wer ein PN-Netz einfach so aufs Firmennetz hängt, hat sowieso irgendwas nicht wirklich begriffen.
Für die Anbindung ans Firmennetz gibst dann entweder CPs, oder CPUs mit 2 getrennten Ethernet-Schnittstellen, oder noch die Scalance S-Sachen (= Hardware-Firewall).
Und ja, es ist auch klar, das jeder ITler in Ohnmacht fällt, wenn du mal eben ein paar dutzend feste IP-Adressen im Firmennetz benötigst, aber dafür gibt es ja wie eine Zeile vorgeschrieben Lösungen.
Folge ist dann das dem ITler das PN-Netzwerk im Grunde genommen vollkommen egal ist, da nur Maschinenintern."

_Diverse Kunden geben uns die IP-Adressen und Gerätenamen vor, damit es bei denen ins Netzwerk passt?!?!


----------



## norustnotrust (4 Dezember 2015)

Edition35 schrieb:


> Würdest du einen Absolutwert-Drehgeber über Profinet anbinden???



Ja sicher!


----------



## norustnotrust (4 Dezember 2015)

erdmann schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Profibus (heute nur noch als -DP verwendet)



Das ist Unsinn. Gerade in Verbindung mit PCS7 und bei EX setzen viele PA ein.

EDIT: Dreher


----------



## norustnotrust (4 Dezember 2015)

Edition35 schrieb:


> _
> _Diverse Kunden geben uns die IP-Adressen und Gerätenamen vor, damit es bei denen ins Netzwerk passt?!?!



Nochmal die IP Adressen und Gerätenamen können sie dir für das was am Intranet hängt vorgeben. Beim Anlagenbus, der separat geführt wird hat mir die IT noch nie dreinreden wollen. Wenn man die Situation erklärt ist das jedem ITler klar dass ihn das nichts angeht. Sie haben dir doch die PB adressen auch nicht vorgegeben oder?


----------



## zako (4 Dezember 2015)

- größere Telegrammlänge bei PROFINET 
- Bei 12 MBit/s PROFIBUS ist die Buslänge auf 100 m begrenzt 
- MotionControl: Bei PROFIBUS muss die Leitachse auf dem Busmaster laufen. Mit PROFINET kann die Leitachse auf jedem Controller laufen
- Bei PROFINET kann die Standard Ethernet Schnittstelle genutzt werden (bzw. ich hole mir einen einfachen USB- Adapter für meinen Laptop für Profinet)
- Bei PROFIBUS kann der Anschluss eines PG‘s Kommunikationsprobleme verursachen. Da hatte ich mit Profinet noch keine Probleme
- Bei PROFINET können die im IT-Bereich eingesetzten Tools verwendet werden
- Bei PROFINET können ‚beliebig‘ viele Controller im Netzwerk betrieben werden
- Hauptfehlerquelle bei PROFIBUS sind fehlende Abschlusswiderstände und mangelnde Erdung.
- Bei PROFINET sind keine Busabschlusswiderstände notwendig
- WLAN Möglichkeiten von Profinet 
- Bei PROFINET können alle Übertragungsarten parallel genutzt werden (PROFIBUS unterstützt entweder Master oder Slave auf einer Schnittstelle)


----------



## Edition35 (4 Dezember 2015)

So hab spasseshalber eine CPU und ET200 Teilnehmer konfiguriert! Wo sehe oder verändere ich nun die Topologie???


----------



## Edition35 (4 Dezember 2015)

zako schrieb:


> - größere Telegrammlänge bei PROFINET
> - Bei 12 MBit/s PROFIBUS ist die Buslänge auf 100 m begrenzt
> - MotionControl: Bei PROFIBUS muss die Leitachse auf dem Busmaster laufen. Mit PROFINET kann die Leitachse auf jedem Controller laufen
> - Bei PROFINET kann die Standard Ethernet Schnittstelle genutzt werden (bzw. ich hole mir einen einfachen USB- Adapter für meinen Laptop für Profinet)
> ...



Danke! Nun hast du die von mir verzichteten Vorteile aufgelistet!


----------



## Edition35 (4 Dezember 2015)

norustnotrust schrieb:


> Nochmal die IP Adressen und Gerätenamen können sie dir für das was am Intranet hängt vorgeben. Beim Anlagenbus, der separat geführt wird hat mir die IT noch nie dreinreden wollen. Wenn man die Situation erklärt ist das jedem ITler klar dass ihn das nichts angeht. Sie haben dir doch die PB adressen auch nicht vorgegeben oder?



Ein Kunde gerade aktuell möchte ALLES! Vom Frequenzumrichter, Moby RFID, Feldbusklemmen,..... und das hängt dann alles an was weiß ich was!!!! Kann ich ja nicht wissen!!!!


----------



## norustnotrust (4 Dezember 2015)

Edition35 schrieb:


> Ein Kunde gerade aktuell möchte ALLES! Vom Frequenzumrichter, Moby RFID, Feldbusklemmen,..... und das hängt dann alles an was weiß ich was!!!! Kann ich ja nicht wissen!!!!



Ich weiß nicht... Ich halte nichts davon immer so zu tun als wären die Kunden blöd und die IT blöd und alle sind blöd nur mal selber hat die Weisheit mit dem Löffel gefressen.

Man ist als Fachmann heute auch dafür verantwortlich seine eigene Problemdomäne zu erklären und ich hatte noch nie einen Kunden der mit sinnvollen Argumenten in so einer Sache nicht zu überzeugen gewesen wäre. Wenn ich in meine Glaskugel schaue habe ich eher das Gefühl dass du selber in dem Thema nicht so sicher bist dass du da echte Überzeugungsarbeit leisten kannst. Hast du nicht einen erfahrenen Kollegen oder deinen Chef der ich in der Kommunikation mit dem Kunden unterstützen kann?

EDIT: Tippfehler


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (4 Dezember 2015)

zako schrieb:


> - Bei PROFINET sind keine Busabschlusswiderstände notwendig


Natürlich sind bei Ethernet Abschlusswiderstände notwendig, nur sind die im Gerät integriert.
Wenn bei Profibus nur eine Punkt-zu-Punkt Verbindung möglich wäre, hätte man es wohl dort genauso gemacht.

Leg' vielleicht mal deine Siemens Propaganda-Pamphlete beiseite...


----------



## Edition35 (4 Dezember 2015)

Ich habe nicht behauptet dass alle anderen Blöd sind oder ähnliches! Ich möchte hier auch nicht klugscheissern, sondern ich habe das Thema gestartet um die Meinungen von anderen zu hören und zu lernen!
Ich muss wissen wie ich mit diesem Thema umzugehen habe um Fehler zu vermeiden. Anscheindend habe ich Profinet noch nicht so ganz verstanden! Wäre aber sinnvoll für die Standardisierung der elektrotechnischen und steuerungstechnischen Ausrüstung weiterer Projekte, vorallem steht die Umstellung von der klassichen S7-300er Welt auf S7-1500 vor der Tür!


----------



## zako (4 Dezember 2015)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Natürlich sind bei Ethernet Abschlusswiderstände notwendig, nur sind die im Gerät integriert.
> Wenn bei Profibus nur eine Punkt-zu-Punkt Verbindung möglich wäre, hätte man es wohl dort genauso gemacht.
> 
> Leg' vielleicht mal deine Siemens Propaganda-Pamphlete beiseite...



Also ich kann mich noch zu gut an Inbetriebnahmen erinnen, wo ich neben der Verdrahtung in den Profibussteckern auch immer wieder die Schalterstellung korrigieren musste.


----------



## norustnotrust (4 Dezember 2015)

Ich glaube dass du dem Fehlschluß aufsitzt durch Profinet alles an ein Kabel hängen zu können oder zu wollen nur weil das Kabel den gleichen Stecker hat. Dein Automation LAN verbindet nur deine Teilnehmer (FUs, Kopfbaugruppen  usw) mit deiner CPU. Das einzige was imho OK ist ist sich darüber mit  dem PG auf die CPU verbinden.

- Gigabit Ethernet für dein Visionsystem -> separat aufbauen
- CCTV -> separat aufbauen
- Anbindung Visu LAN -> separat

PN ist dein ersatz für PB und damit soll da auch im Grunde nur das drauf was vorher auf PB war. Ich sage immer mal gerne zur IT: Vergesst daß das ein Netzwerkkabel ist, das ist nämlich kein Netzwerk sondern ein Anlagenbus.


----------



## Edition35 (4 Dezember 2015)

norustnotrust schrieb:


> Ich glaube dass du dem Fehlschluß aufsitzt durch Profinet alles an ein Kabel hängen zu können oder zu wollen nur weil das Kabel den gleichen Stecker hat. Dein Automation LAN verbindet nur deine Teilnehmer (FUs, Kopfbaugruppen  usw) mit deiner CPU. Das einzige was imho OK ist ist sich darüber mit  dem PG auf die CPU verbinden.
> 
> - Gigabit Ethernet für dein Visionsystem -> separat aufbauen
> - CCTV -> separat aufbauen
> ...



OK! Visionsysteme sind im diesem Fall gleichzeitig PN Teilnehmer und Gigabit-Switch wird auch nur für die Kameras verwendet. Ein X200 für den Rest.
CCTV??? Was ist das?
Visu=HMI?
Was meinst du mit separat? Eigene CPs??

Hab inzwischen die Topologieeinstellungen gefunden  Danke für die Hinweise :| Wusste garnicht das es sowas gibt


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (4 Dezember 2015)

zako schrieb:


> Also ich kann mich noch zu gut an Inbetriebnahmen erinnen, wo ich neben der Verdrahtung in den Profibussteckern auch immer wieder die Schalterstellung korrigieren musste.



Und was ändert das an deiner falschen Aussage, dass bei Profinet keine Abschlusswiderstände notwendig sind?

Mich wundert es auch, dass es Leute gibt die nicht in der Lage sind, eine rote Ader in eine rote Hülse, und eine grüne Ader in eine grüne Hülse zu stecken. Da muss man sich wundern dass diese überhaupt ohne Hilfe zur Arbeit finden.

Bei Profibus fällt eine fehlerhafte Verdrahtung aufgrund der Default-Einstelllung des Retry-Limits von 1 sofort auf. Wären wie bei Profinet immer min. 3 ausgefallene Telegramme erlaubt, wäre das noch toleranter. Bei Profinet merkt es keiner wenn z.B. jedes zweite Telegramm verloren geht.

Btw: Es gibt z.B. auch Profibus WLAN-Adapter, nur ist es wegen des kritischen Timings nicht ganz so einfach.


----------



## norustnotrust (4 Dezember 2015)

Edition35 schrieb:


> OK! Visionsysteme sind im diesem Fall gleichzeitig PN Teilnehmer und Gigabit-Switch wird auch nur für die Kameras verwendet. Ein X200 für den Rest.


 Das musst du mir technisch erklären. Du hast gesagt du nimmst GB weil du Bilder bekommst, die wirst du nicht über Profinet bekommen oder?



Edition35 schrieb:


> CCTV??? Was ist das?


 Videosystem



Edition35 schrieb:


> Visu=HMI?
> Was meinst du mit separat? Eigene CPs??



Ja, wobei ich hier eigentlich vom SCADA rede. Das bekommt immer eine eigene Schnittstelle, ist ja auch kein PN. Kleine Panels hänge ich auf PN.


----------



## Edition35 (4 Dezember 2015)

norustnotrust schrieb:


> Das musst du mir technisch erklären. Du hast gesagt du nimmst GB weil du Bilder bekommst, die wirst du nicht über Profinet bekommen oder?
> 
> Videosystem
> 
> ...



Kommunikation mit der SPS über Profinet. Bilder speichern/aufzeichnen mit dem Laptop (TCP/IP) angeschlossen am PN Netz!?!?!

Ich arbeite im Sondermaschinenbereich (Montageautomaten). In so einer Maschine ist in der Regel nicht viel drin. CPU, FU, Servos, Touchpanel, Ventilinseln, sonstige dezentrale Peripherie wie Kameras, RFID, Laser,... was halt so für die Montage- und Prüfprozesse benötigt wird.


----------



## MSB (4 Dezember 2015)

Edition35 schrieb:


> Ein Kunde gerade aktuell möchte ALLES! Vom Frequenzumrichter, Moby RFID, Feldbusklemmen,..... und das hängt dann alles an was weiß ich was!!!! Kann ich ja nicht wissen!!!!


Wenn der Kunde das so will, dann wird er wohl auch wissen wie das ganze auf seiner Seite Betriebssicher zu managen ist.
Ist jetzt deinerseits eigentlich auch nicht wirklich gravierender Mehraufwand, erhöht nur den Gesprächsbedarf ein wenig.



> Kommunikation mit der SPS über Profinet. Bilder speichern/aufzeichnen mit dem Laptop (TCP/IP) angeschlossen am PN Netz!?!?!


Ist das dann nur temporär z.B. bei der Inbetriebnahme notwendig "Bilder zu speichern und/oder aufzeichnen"?

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## van (5 Dezember 2015)

Seit es die S7-1200 mit integriertem Profinet gibt, verwende ich nach Möglichkeit keinen Profibus mehr. Warum sollte ich auch ? Im Gegenteil ich verwende heute viel mehr Feldbus als früher. 

Wo ich früher eine 315-2DP und noch serielle CPs benötigt habe, reicht heute oft eine günstige 1200. 

Fast alle Feldgeräte gibt es mit Profinet (oder Ethernet). Bzw Feldgeräte die es früher nie mit Profibus gab gibt es heute mit Profinet. 

Selbst bei einfachen EA Modulen setzen wir heute Profinet ein, zB TBEN-S-Module von Turck
http://www.turck.de/de/ultracompact-multiprotocol-io-modules-1693.php
Parallelverdrahtung lohnt sich da nicht mehr. Und Profibus scheitet da gleich aus. 

Im Schaltschrank verlegen wir normale Netzwerkkabel, was ein einziger Profibus Stecker im Vergleich kostet weis sicher jeder. 

Endlich keine teuren Programmieradapter mehr nötig, ich habe einen ganzen Koffer voll mit denen. Ein billiges Patchkabel reicht meistens.


Gibt natürlich auch ein paar Nachteile von Profinet

Switche, ohne kommt man selbst bei kleinen Anlagen fast nicht aus.
Die S7-1200 und die Basic Panel haben leider nur ein Port.

Unmanaged Switche sind noch recht günstig, ein Managed Switch ist aber schnell teurer als die Cpu.
Auto Adressieren funktioniert nur mit einem Managed Switch. 

Die industrietauglichkeit von RJ45 Stecker ist etwas ... mau.

Was Wissen über Profinet/Ethernet ist oft nur gefährliches Halbwissen, mich eingeschlossen. Wobei das bei Profibus sicher nicht besser wahr. 


Unter Strich ist für mich Profinet / Ethernet ein Riesen Fortschritt in der Automatisierungswelt. 

Klar, jeder baut andere Maschinen/Anlagen und hat andere Anforderungen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Dezember 2015)

van schrieb:


> Die industrietauglichkeit von RJ45 Stecker ist etwas ... mau.



Das ist der größte Nachteil an Profinet und allen Ethernet bassierende Feldbusse: 'RJ45'.
Stecker kann man sich ja aussuchen, gerade die von Siemens sind sehr gut. 
Aber was in den Baugruppen drinsteckt, kann man nicht beeinflussen und da bedienen 
sich Hersteller schon einmal am Konsumer Markt, da heißt Preiswert oft Billig. 

Grundsätzlich sollten die Hersteller im Industriebereich auf M12 setzen.


----------



## Blockmove (5 Dezember 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das ist der größte Nachteil an Profinet und allen Ethernet bassierende Feldbusse: 'RJ45'.
> Stecker kann man sich ja aussuchen, gerade die von Siemens sind sehr gut.
> Aber was in den Baugruppen drinsteckt, kann man nicht beeinflussen und da bedienen
> sich Hersteller schon einmal am Konsumer Markt, da heißt Preiswert oft Billig.
> ...



Ich frag mich auch welcher IDIOT RJ45 für Industrietauglich erklärt hat.
Bei einer Inbetriebnahme am Donnerstag hab ich 2 Stunden Fehler gesucht weil eine ET200S zickte bei der Adressvergabe.
Ursache war eine nicht saubere Kontaktierung am Siemens Fastconnect Profinet-Stecker.
Bevor Fragen aufkommen:
Wir verwenden Siemens-Stecker, Siemens-Kabel und das Abmantelwerkzeug.

Die nächste Anschaffung ist auf jedenfall ein Netzwerk-Kabeltester.
Ist jetzt zwar etwas OT, aber kann jemand einen guten empfehlen?

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## SPS-freak1 (5 Dezember 2015)

Da haben wir den Tester von Fluke in Verwendung. Kann bisher nichts negatives dazu sagen


----------



## Lebenslang (5 Dezember 2015)

Bei den Rj45 Steckverbindungen hab ich auch so meine Bedenken. Warten wir die nächsten Jahre ab.  Unsere Profibusinstallationen laufen ja nun seit  vielen Jahren ohne Probleme, das muss Profinet in der rauen Industrieumgebung mit aggressiven Gasen etc. erstmal zeigen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G850F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MSB (5 Dezember 2015)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich frag mich auch welcher IDIOT RJ45 für Industrietauglich erklärt hat.
> Bei einer Inbetriebnahme am Donnerstag hab ich 2 Stunden Fehler gesucht weil eine ET200S zickte bei der Adressvergabe.
> Ursache war eine nicht saubere Kontaktierung am Siemens Fastconnect Profinet-Stecker.


Ach, und mit welchen Stecker-Typus oder Bussystem kann dir das nicht passieren?
So wie du schreibst war ja die Kontaktierung Kabel -> Stecker ursächlich und nicht der Kontaktierung von Stecker -> Baugruppe (Jedenfalls würde sonst der Hinweis auf Siemens Kabel/Werkzeug keinen Sinn machen).
Bei Profinet ist ja wenigstens noch der Link mitunter eindeutig an der LED erkennbar, bei Profibus macht irgendein Slave Mist, und ein ganz anderer an einer ganz anderen Stelle zickt rum.

Einzige Abhilfe wäre hier wohl das konsequente verwenden von konfektionierten Leitungen, was aber ein absolut irrer Aufwand bei der Projektierung ist (unter Baustellenbedingungen).

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Dezember 2015)

MSB schrieb:


> Ach, und mit welchen Stecker-Typus oder Bussystem kann dir das nicht passieren?



Bei RJ45 ist einfach die Verbindung zu pisselig, bei den Sub-D oder M12 
hat man wenigstens eine Verschraubte Verbindung. Bei den Verschraubten
Verbindungen bricht nicht gleich der Bus zusammen, wenn man mal dagegen 
stößt.


----------



## Ralle (5 Dezember 2015)

Im Schrank setzen wir i.D.R. RJ45 ein (Sinamics), im Feld M12. Festo z.B. liefert seine Ventilinseln mir den M12-er Steckern aus. Weiter geht es dann z.Bsp. mit dem Festobus auf die 8-er Eingangs-Baugruppen für INI's mit Rundsteckern. Balluff-BIS, kann man auch für Profinet mit den M12-er Steckern bekommen, das funktioniert alles ziemlich problemlos, bei kleineren Anlagen (5*10m) hatte ich eigentlich noch nie Kommunikationsprobleme, wenn die Elektriker die Stecker (im Schrank) sauber verbaut hatten (Dafür gibts ja gute Stecker mit dazugeörigen Werkzeugen).
Hat man sich mal etwas mit Profinet beschäftigt (Taufe, Namen etc.) dann ist es nicht schieriger als Profibus.

PS: Bisher hatte ich nur unmanaged Switch, daher weiß ich nicht, ob da noch ein paar Fallstricke lauern.


----------



## zako (5 Dezember 2015)

Edition35 schrieb:


> Kommunikation mit der SPS über Profinet. Bilder speichern/aufzeichnen mit dem Laptop (TCP/IP) angeschlossen am PN Netz!?!?!



Videostreams parallel zu MotionControl über eine Profinet- Leitung wurde schon auf früheren Messen gezeigt. Folgend auch nochmal genannt.
http://indico.cern.ch/event/249680/.../04_Siemens_Integration_short_cycle_times.pdf

Was mir bei Profibus  ganz gut gefallen hat, war die Querverkehrmöglichkeit (direkte SLAVE to SLAVE Kommunikation).


----------



## Blockmove (6 Dezember 2015)

Ralle schrieb:


> PS: Bisher hatte ich nur unmanaged Switch, daher weiß ich nicht, ob da noch ein paar Fallstricke lauern.



Managed-Switch können Segen und Fluch zugleich sein.
Für unserere Liniennetzwerke setzen wir Cisco IE-Switche ein.
Diese werden - Gott sei Dank - von der IT betreut. Auf jedem dieser Switche laufen 4 VLANs (Liniennetz, Energiemanagement, Office, Administration).
Wenn du sowas einrichten willst, dann brauchst du einiges an Know-How.
In unseren Anlagen verwenden wir grundsätzlich managed Switche von Siemens (meist Scalance X200).
Der Vorteil dieser Teile ist, dass sie über die normale Hardwarekonfig von Step7 oder TIA konfiguriert werden.
Wenn du die Profinet-Topologie eingetragen hast, dann kontrolliert der Switch z.B. ob der richtige Teilnehmer am richtigen Port steckt.
"Wildes" Zustammenstecken ist dann nicht mehr.
Mit den Switchen funktioniert dann auch die automatische  Adressvergabe / Parametrierung der Profinet-Teilnehmer.
Ein paar Zusatzfeatures wie Kabeltest und Mirrorport sind auch noch eingebaut.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (6 Dezember 2015)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Managed-Switch können Segen und Fluch zugleich sein.
> Für unserere Liniennetzwerke setzen wir Cisco IE-Switche ein.
> Diese werden - Gott sei Dank - von der IT betreut. Auf jedem dieser Switche laufen 4 VLANs (Liniennetz, Energiemanagement, Office, Administration).
> Wenn du sowas einrichten willst, dann brauchst du einiges an Know-How.


Was aber an Cisco liegt, da man dort fast immer auf die kryptische Kommandozeile wechseln muss weil es keine gescheite Weboberfläche gibt die alle Befehle unterstützt. Ich musste mich mit den Cisco-Geräten wegen einer Kundenvorgabe mal befassen. Freiwillig würde ich diese Geräte nie mehr einbauen, das ist was für Leute die sich tagtäglich nur mit Cisco Geräten beschäftigen. In Industrienetzwerken sehe ich auch keinen Vorteil den mir Cisco-Geräte bieten. Bei den meisten anderen Switchen ist VLAN (portbasiert) hingegen kein Hexenwerk, wenn man das Prinzip von VLAN verstanden hat.



Blockmove schrieb:


> Wenn du die Profinet-Topologie eingetragen hast, dann kontrolliert der Switch z.B. ob der richtige Teilnehmer am richtigen Port steckt.
> "Wildes" Zustammenstecken ist dann nicht mehr.
> Mit den Switchen funktioniert dann auch die automatische  Adressvergabe / Parametrierung der Profinet-Teilnehmer.


Was passiert denn falls ein Teilnehmer mal ausfallen sollte, und kein schneller Ersatz gefunden werden kann (d.h. ein Gerät temporär überbrücken)? Steht dann die ganze Anlage weil die Topologie nicht mehr stimmt?

Ich erinnere mich an den leidigen Interbus, da gab es mal ein Problem dass die ganze Anlage steht, weil eines von drei Bediengeräten am Interbus ausgefallen war. Da es bei Interbus ebenfalls diese Adressierung anhand der Topologie gibt, funktionierte erstmal nichts mehr.


----------



## Blockmove (6 Dezember 2015)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Was aber an Cisco liegt, da man dort fast immer auf die kryptische Kommandozeile wechseln muss weil es keine gescheite Weboberfläche gibt die alle Befehle unterstützt. Ich musste mich mit den Cisco-Geräten wegen einer Kundenvorgabe mal befassen. Freiwillig würde ich diese Geräte nie mehr einbauen, das ist was für Leute die sich tagtäglich nur mit Cisco Geräten beschäftigen. In Industrienetzwerken sehe ich auch keinen Vorteil den mir Cisco-Geräte bieten. Bei den meisten anderen Switchen ist VLAN (portbasiert) hingegen kein Hexenwerk, wenn man das Prinzip von VLAN verstanden hat.
> 
> 
> Was passiert denn falls ein Teilnehmer mal ausfallen sollte, und kein schneller Ersatz gefunden werden kann (d.h. ein Gerät temporär überbrücken)? Steht dann die ganze Anlage weil die Topologie nicht mehr stimmt?
> ...



Zugegeben Cisco ist von Seiten der Konfiguration "extrem" und eine eigene Welt.

Wenn die Topologie nicht stimmt, dann leuchten einfach rote LEDs und du siehst im diagnose den entsprechenden Eintrag.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (6 Dezember 2015)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Zugegeben Cisco ist von Seiten der Konfiguration "extrem" und eine eigene Welt.
> 
> Wenn die Topologie nicht stimmt, dann leuchten einfach rote LEDs und du siehst im diagnose den entsprechenden Eintrag.


Und was passiert nach Anlage (Netz-)aus und wieder ein? Wann werden denn die Teilnehmer über die Topologie getauft, einmalig beim ersten Neuanlauf, oder bei jedem Neuanlauf?


----------



## Blockmove (6 Dezember 2015)

Die Teilnehmer werden nur getauft wenn sie jungfräulich sind.
Hat ein Teilnehmer einmal eine Konfiguration erhalten, dann bleibt diese erhalten und du musst sie manuell mit der entsprechenden Software ändern.
Von diesem Aspekt aus betrachtet, sind die Adresssschalter bei Profibus auch nicht schlecht, wobei es auch bei Profinet Teilnehmer mit einem "Ident"-Schalter gibt.
Wobei es bei Profibus / L2-DP auch einen ähnlichen Mechanismus gab. Wenn ich es noch recht weiß, dann hatten nicht konfigurierte Teilnehmer die Adresse 126.
Mit COM-ET200 konnte man dann dem Teilnehmer die richtige Adresse zuweisen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (6 Dezember 2015)

Ich schrieb ja, dass es so einen Schalter z.B. bei den Vipa Slio Profinet Geräten gibt. Über einen DIP-Schalter lässt sich auswählen, den Gerätenamen entweder über PG (Taufe) oder über DIP-Schalter zu übernehmen.
Bei einem maschineninternen Netzwerk das statisch bleibt, ist das mit der Topologierkennung sicher eine Vereinfachung.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Dezember 2015)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Ich schrieb ja, dass es so einen Schalter z.B. bei den Vipa Slio Profinet Geräten gibt. Über einen DIP-Schalter lässt sich auswählen, den Gerätenamen entweder über PG (Taufe) oder über DIP-Schalter zu übernehmen.
> Bei einem maschineninternen Netzwerk das statisch bleibt, ist das mit der Topologierkennung sicher eine Vereinfachung.



Da wirst du wenig Hersteller finden die so etwas einführen möchten,
durch umfangreiches eingreifen von BWLer in dir Hardwareendwicklung,
würden bei der Siemens 1200er Baureihe sogar auf die Betriebsartenschalter
verzichtet.

Ich möchte mal gerne wissen wieviel Anwender schon auf die fresse gefallen
sind, weil Sie nicht wussten, das man den Schalter in der Konfig einstellen muss.

Vor allen den Finanziellen Schaden der Kunden und Maschinenbauer entstanden ist,
weil die Steuerung sich nicht mehr in den RUN Modus versetzen lässt. 

... Ich weiß etwas Offtopic ...


----------



## Matze001 (6 Dezember 2015)

Hier hast Du jemanden, der auf die Fresse gefallen ist 

Meiner Meinung nach sollte Standardmässig "Bei Netzein -> RUN" angewählt sein.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Blockmove (6 Dezember 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Da wirst du wenig Hersteller finden die so etwas einführen möchten,
> durch umfangreiches eingreifen von BWLer in dir Hardwareendwicklung,
> würden bei der Siemens 1200er Baureihe sogar auf die Betriebsartenschalter
> verzichtet.
> ...



Das selbe Spiel hast du doch mit den Netzwerkeinstellungen.
Von wegen "das ist normales Netzwerk ... Einfach einstecken und es läuft"
Windows kannst / sollst du nicht ohne Virenscanner und Firewall betreiben.
Nur macht diese "Mafia-Software" oft mehr Ärger als Windows selber.
Hier ist MPI/Profibus deutlich pflegeleichter.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## olliew (6 Dezember 2015)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Die Teilnehmer werden nur getauft wenn sie jungfräulich sind.
> Hat ein Teilnehmer einmal eine Konfiguration erhalten, dann bleibt diese erhalten und du musst sie manuell mit der entsprechenden Software ändern.



Bei S7-1500 CPUs ab Firmware-Version V1.5 gibt es eine Option: "Überschreiben des PROFINET-Gerätenamens erlauben". Kann dann aber zur eingewünschte Effekte führen wenn die Topologie von der Planung abweicht.


PS: ich möchte aber trotzdem nicht zurück zu Schalter, für mich sind die Vorteile größer als die Nachteile...


----------



## JesperMP (7 Dezember 2015)

mMn. hat ProfiNet nur 1 Nachteil:
Bei Kupferkabel den Begrenzung von 100 meter.
Ja, man kann diese Begrenzung mit Repeater (=Switche), oder mit LWL-Kabel umgehen, aber es ist für uns einen irritations-Punkt wenn wir mit ein Steuerung oder Gerät verbinden muss, und dies ist mehr als 100 meter entfernt. Das war einfacher bei ProfiBus @ 187.5kbps.

Sonnst gibt es nur gewaltige Vorteile bei Profinet.


----------



## SPS-freak1 (7 Dezember 2015)

Ich sehe bei Profinet auch mehr Vorteile als Nachteile. Was mich daran interessieren würde ist, wie ihr euer Netzwerk dabei aufbaut? Also das reine Profinet. Versucht ihr ohne switch auszukommen oder gehört der zum Standard? Ist ja auch eine Geldfrage


----------



## Blockmove (7 Dezember 2015)

SPS-freak1 schrieb:


> Ich sehe bei Profinet auch mehr Vorteile als Nachteile. Was mich daran interessieren würde ist, wie ihr euer Netzwerk dabei aufbaut? Also das reine Profinet. Versucht ihr ohne switch auszukommen oder gehört der zum Standard? Ist ja auch eine Geldfrage



Wenn es nicht gerade eine "Spielzeug"-Anlage ist, dann ist in der Zwischenzeit ein managed Switch Standard bei uns.
Ganz ohne Switch geht es meist doch noch nicht, da es immer noch irgendwelche Teilnehmer mit nur einem Anschluß gibt. :-(
Zur Zeit machen wir viel Retrofit und da hat eine kombinierte Stern-Linienstruktur sehr viele Vorteile.
Große Anlagen kannst du so viel einfacher Step by Step modernisieren.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## SPS-freak1 (7 Dezember 2015)

Was ist denn groß bei euch? Ich denke mit 5-10 Teilnehmer haben wir bei uns das meiste erschlagen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Dezember 2015)

SPS-freak1 schrieb:


> Was ist denn groß bei euch? Ich denke mit 5-10 Teilnehmer haben wir bei uns das meiste erschlagen.




Das ist halt sehr klein ...


----------



## mnuesser (7 Dezember 2015)

Ab so 30-40 Teilnehmer wird es doch erst spannend...
Und dann baut man eigentlich auch keine normalen 0815 Switche mehr ein, 
sondern Managed. Abgesehen davon wird auch wieder die Ringstruktur interessant,
weil dies die Redundanz erhöht.


----------



## Blockmove (7 Dezember 2015)

SPS-freak1 schrieb:


> Was ist denn groß bei euch? Ich denke mit 5-10 Teilnehmer haben wir bei uns das meiste erschlagen.


Die Teilnehmeranzahl alleine ist nicht das einzige Kriterium. Die Anlagenstruktur spielt auch eine Rolle.
Deshalb ist eine pauschale Aussage hier schwierig.
Bei 10 Teilnehmern hätte ich normal schon einen Switch drin.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## gerribaldi (7 Dezember 2015)

Hi, 

habe lange Zeit bei einem Anlagen Herstellers in der Industrie gearbeitet, bei dem wir relativ große Anlage mit Ethernet als feldbusse gearbeitet haben.  Teilnehmer waren es ca.  50-100 Stück (PC, sps, switche -  teilweise gemanged). Es wurden alle Geräte auf switche angeschlossen, die miteinander verbunden waren. Ventile und i/o wurden lokal per Profibus angeschlossen. Das hat alles reibungslos funktioniert. Verbindung zum kundennetz wurde per Router mit integrierter Firewall gemacht. Verbindung zu uns wurde per vpn Router gemacht. 

Meiner Meinung nach sollte man bei Ethernet Anlagen das ganze mehr mit einem IT Auge bei der Planung betrachten und nicht nur einfach als Anlagenbauer drauf schauen  (sprich alles in linie) . Meine Erfahrung zeigt, dass hier noch ein erhebliches verbesserungspotenzial schlummert  da die meisten Anlagenbauer  leider keine Ahnung von netzwerktechnik haben. Begriffe wie vlan,  VPN,  Firewall ist für viele ein Fremdwort. 

Gruß 
Gerribaldi


----------



## Andi_ (7 Dezember 2015)

Wie würdet ihr bei einer Altanlage herangehen, die mit einer 

CPU 315 2DP
CP 343-1

aufgebaut ist. Peripheriegeräte sind über Profibus verbunden. An dem CP hängen 2 TP 1200 und die Anbindung an das Firmennetzwerk. Jetzt sollen 2 Profinet Teilnehmer (SEW DFE32B) hinzugefügt werden. Wenn ich es richtig sehe müsste ein weiterer CP hinzugefügt werden um die Netze zu trennen.? Aber wegen 2 Teilnehmer einen neuen CP zu kaufen ist auf fragwürdig.

Wie ist eure Meinung dazu?

Gruß Andreas


----------



## MSB (7 Dezember 2015)

Andi_ schrieb:


> Wie ist eure Meinung dazu?


In dem Speziellen Fall: Kauf die SEW-Gerätschaften mit Profibus.
Es ist jetzt ja nicht so, das Profibus übermorgen nicht mehr zu kaufen wäre.


----------



## Blockmove (8 Dezember 2015)

@Andi,
entweder du nimmt SEW mit Profibus oder du  schmeißt die CPU raus und nimmst eine 315 PN/DP.
Dann hast du allerdings kein MPI mehr.
Gruß
Dieter


----------



## SPS-freak1 (8 Dezember 2015)

Ich meine ja damit, wie handhabt ihr das mit Gerätetausch, sprich Aufbau der Topologie, bei Anlagen 5-10 Teilnehmern. Ohne Managed switch ist da ja eine Sterntopologie kaum möglich


----------



## EXOR (8 Dezember 2015)

Wenglor hat ja bereits optische Distanzsensoren mit Profinetanschluss und nächstes Jahr sollen sogar induktive Sensoren mit Profinetanschluss kommen. Auf den Sensoren läuft ein Webbrowser, auf welchen auch via Browser zugegriffen werden kann (habs noch nie getestet).

Würdet ihr so tief mit Profinet arbeiten? Ich bin vor allem bezüglich Kosten / Nutzen skeptisch... Ich sehe den höchstens einen Verwendungszweck bei parametrierbaren Sensoren oder vereinfachter, weltweiter Fehlerdiagnose.


----------



## Blockmove (8 Dezember 2015)

EXOR schrieb:


> Wenglor hat ja bereits optische Distanzsensoren mit Profinetanschluss und nächstes Jahr sollen sogar induktive Sensoren mit Profinetanschluss kommen. Auf den Sensoren läuft ein Webbrowser, auf welchen auch via Browser zugegriffen werden kann (habs noch nie getestet).



Die Distanzsensoren haben wir im Einsatz.
Gerade bei intelligenten Sensoren macht Profinet Sinn.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## MSB (8 Dezember 2015)

SPS-freak1 schrieb:


> Ich meine ja damit, wie handhabt ihr das mit Gerätetausch, sprich Aufbau der Topologie, bei Anlagen 5-10 Teilnehmern. Ohne Managed switch ist da ja eine Sterntopologie kaum möglich


Das hängt eindeutig von deinen Teilnehmern ab.
Bei FUs ist beim Tausch sowieso irgendeine mehr oder minder aufwändige Parametrierung notwendig, oder wenigstens ein umkopieren des kompletten Parametersatzes mit Panel oder Speicherkarte.

Bei Beckhoff z.B. könnte man den Namen mit DIP-Schaltern einstellen, genau genommen eine idividuelle Nummer des Namens.

Bei Siemens kannst du z.B. bei der ET200S eine MMC stecken, oder bei der ET200SP ist der Name dann im BA-Modul gespeichert.

Kurzum, wenn du die richtigen Gerätschaften verwendest hast du einen relativ leichten Gerätetausch ganz ohne Topologie oder Managed Switche.

P.S. Wobei ich nicht wirklich beurteilen kann, ob man sich da nicht ohnehin viel zu viel Gedanken macht, weil letzten Endes fördert der einfache Tausch nur noch das Trotteltum 
erst mal das Ersatzteillager leerzuräumen, bevor man sich vorher auch nur mal für 5 Minuten Gedanken macht, wo die wirklichen Probleme sein könnten.
Ich habe mehr oder wenige viele Kunden, wo ich dann irgendwann zum Einsatz komme, wenn das Ersatzteillager erfolgreich leer ist, aber die Maschine immer noch nicht tut.


----------



## vollmi (8 Dezember 2015)

SPS-freak1 schrieb:


> Ich sehe bei Profinet auch mehr Vorteile als Nachteile. Was mich daran interessieren würde ist, wie ihr euer Netzwerk dabei aufbaut? Also das reine Profinet. Versucht ihr ohne switch auszukommen oder gehört der zum Standard? Ist ja auch eine Geldfrage



Da meine Anlagen üblicherweise so aufgebaut sind das jeder Ausfall eines Remotes durch einen anderen Kompensiert wird, baue ich entweder im Stern oder im Ring auf (So das ein Remoteausfall nie die Anlage in Gefahr bringt). Ich selber bevorzuge die Siemens Scalance wegen der Diagnosefunktion und der einfachen Projektierung. 
Mein Kollege nutzt lieber Moxa da er garnix von ausprogrammierter Diagnose hält sondern ihm der Potentialfreie Kontakt des Switches reicht.
Da hat jeder seine Vorlieben was eigentlich nur minimalen Einfluss auf die Funktionen hat.

Aber Linie kann man sich eigentlich nur leisten wenn der Ausfall eines Remotes eh die ganze Anlage stillegt, da spielts dann keine rolle wenn immer gleich mehrere Remoteios vom Netz gehen nur weil in der Linie ein Stromausfall herrscht.

Man muss auch sehen, dass Profibus einen ganz gewaltigen Vorteil hat. Er überbrückt vergleichsweise grosse Distanzen auf Kupfer, wo bei PN bei 100M Schluss ist. Das macht ihn günstig und zuverlässig (Man muss nicht nur wegen der Distanz Medienkonverter einsetzen). 

Dazu kommt das es viele Elemente nur als PB bzw PB-LWL Ausführung gibt, vor allem wenn man Ringtopologie will. Auma Antriebe sind da so ein Beispiel. Ich würde diese schon lange als PN Ausführung nutzen, gäbe es sie in LWL Ringtopologietauglicher Ausführung.

mfG René


----------



## Edition35 (10 Dezember 2015)

EXOR schrieb:


> Wenglor hat ja bereits optische Distanzsensoren mit Profinetanschluss und nächstes Jahr sollen sogar induktive Sensoren mit Profinetanschluss kommen. Auf den Sensoren läuft ein Webbrowser, auf welchen auch via Browser zugegriffen werden kann (habs noch nie getestet).
> 
> Würdet ihr so tief mit Profinet arbeiten? Ich bin vor allem bezüglich Kosten / Nutzen skeptisch... Ich sehe den höchstens einen Verwendungszweck bei parametrierbaren Sensoren oder vereinfachter, weltweiter Fehlerdiagnose.



Wenn ich derartige Sensoren mal verbauen muss, würde ich IO-Link einsetzen. Ist doch im Prinzip genau dafür gemacht! Oder wie seht ihr das? Ich kann mir schlecht vorstellen, wofür ein Webbrowser in einem Sensor bzw. Messsystem gut sein soll!


----------



## norustnotrust (10 Dezember 2015)

IO Link ist imho ein nettes System, es hat nur einen Nachteil: es kann kein Safety.

Für mich macht das schon Sinn wenn ich mir damit ein zweites Bussystem erspare. Man darf in der Wirtschaftlicheitsbetrachtung nicht vergessen dass neben den Kosten für einen Sensor mit Verwendung eines zweiten Bussystems in meiner Anlage auch noch weitere Kosten auf mich zukommen: Jemand muss sich in das Thema einarbeiten, das muß parametriert werden, da passieren Fehler, ich muß das in der Doku berücksichtigen usw usw...

Also wenn man das mal ehrlich durchrechnet kann man einiges mehr für die HW ausgeben wenn man sich dadurch ein komplettes Bussystem in seiner Anlage spart.


----------



## Blockmove (10 Dezember 2015)

IO-Link betrachte ich eigentlich nicht als Bus. Es ist eher eine PTP-Schnittstelle.
Als Ersatz für analoge Signale vielleicht gut geeignet.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Edition35 (10 Dezember 2015)

Ich sehe IO Link nicht als Bussystem sondern als eine Schnittstelle. Wie z.B. einen erweiterten, komfortableren Ersatz für Analoge Signale.
Werden solche Sensoren für die funktionale Sicherheit eingesetzt macht natürlich Profinet/Profisafe schon sinn!


----------



## norustnotrust (10 Dezember 2015)

Blockmove schrieb:


> IO-Link betrachte ich eigentlich nicht als Bus. Es ist eher eine PTP-Schnittstelle.
> Als Ersatz für analoge Signale vielleicht gut geeignet.


Naja wenn ich nur g'scheite Analoggeräte haben will dann nehme ich persönlich lieber HART. Für mich wäre IO-Link eher für Tasterboxen interessant aber eben wegen fehlender Safety Funktionalität auch wieder nicht...


----------



## Edition35 (10 Dezember 2015)

Was ist HART?
Weiterer Vorteil von IO-Link ist, das Einstellwerte beibehalten werden können. Sprich Sensor ist austauschbar und erhält seine Einstellungen wieder vom IO Link Master.


----------



## Blockmove (10 Dezember 2015)

Naja bei IO-Link ist noch viel im Umbruch.
Die Sensoren sind verfügbar aber so wie ich es sehe fehlt es bei den Mastern.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## norustnotrust (10 Dezember 2015)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Naja bei IO-Link ist noch viel im Umbruch.


Ja wobei Safety afaik zZ nicht geplant ist.


----------



## MSB (10 Dezember 2015)

Edition35 schrieb:


> Was ist HART?
> Weiterer Vorteil von IO-Link ist, das Einstellwerte beibehalten werden können. Sprich Sensor ist austauschbar und erhält seine Einstellungen wieder vom IO Link Master.



"Hart" ist etwas, das außerhalb der Prozessindustrie im Grunde genommen kein Schwein kennt, oder ernsthaft benutzt.
Hart ist im Prinzip eine Signalübertragung auf 4-20mA Basis, also vom Grundgedanken her dem IO-Link gar nicht mal so unähnlich, nur im Unterschied zu IO-Link schon steinalt.
Hart macht dann Sinn, wenn es ein "großes" Leitsystem im Hintergrund gibt, da sind dann auch sämtliche Einstellwerte validiert hinterlegt.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## norustnotrust (10 Dezember 2015)

MSB schrieb:


> nur im Unterschied zu IO-Link schon steinalt.


Siehst du das in dem Fall echt als Nachteil?


----------



## MSB (10 Dezember 2015)

norustnotrust schrieb:


> Siehst du das in dem Fall echt als Nachteil?


Das war lediglich eine quasi objektive Feststellung, tendenziell ist das natürlich positiv zu werten.

Generell ist bei IO-Link halt der wesentliche Kostenvorteil, das es im Prinzip auf Sensorebene betrachtet mit Bordmitteln zu erschlagen ist, 
weil der "normale" Digitalausgang den jeder Sensor hat bereits ausreichen ist, bis auf ein wenig Firmware hat also im Prinzip jeder 08/15 Sensor alles was für IO-Link benötigt wird.
Dafür hat IO-Link wieder den Nachteil, das es im Unterschied zu Hart nicht Multipointfähig ist.


----------



## norustnotrust (10 Dezember 2015)

OK, ich meine nur um das klarzustellen: Ich reiß mich nicht um das HART Zeug aber wenn jemand Diagnose oder Parametrierung von analogträchtigem Gezeug über Bus machen will nehm ich vorher Pest (HART) als irgendeinen Erreger für den es nur Heilmittel mit unzureichend erforschten Nebenwirkungen gibt (IO Link).

Für mich könnte IO Link attraktiv sein wenn es Safety könnte. Dann könnte es aufgrund der Kostenstruktur für kleine Tasterboxen Sinn machen. Nur wenn ich den Not-Aus erst separat machen muß ist dieser wieder dahin. Ich glaube auch dass die Preis für die PN Anschaltungen in naher Zukunft so verfallen werden dass der Kostenvorteil der "einfachen" Bussysteme zunehmend schwindet. Das ist eine einfache Funktion der Stückzahl.


----------

